# Proving Ethan Writes Pantsu's Tweets and Texts Using Plagiarism Detection Algorithms



## SiggerNlayer (Apr 14, 2022)

*FOREWORD*
I have spent hours running various texts from the Alice leaks and tweets from both the Pantsu and Ethan twitter accounts through a plagiarism detection algorithm called 'ghostdetect' and am confident I have found solid proof of socking. I cannot go through every single text in the Alice leak and do a full comparison but I encourage all interested users to go to ghostdetect.com and start comparing texts and tweets for themselves, what is most interesting is just how difficult it is to find May tweets that *aren't* an exact match to Ralph. Note, living with someone and starting to emulate their speech superficially would *not *create these results.

*INTRO AND EXPLAINING SHIT*
Everyone's aware of the suspicion many high level A-logs have that Ralph regularly sockpuppets Pantsu to post on her twitter and text using her phone. For a lot of cases this is obvious upon surface level analysis but impossible to fully prove. There are tools however for detecting plagiarism and ghostwriting in academia, typically plagiarism doesnt just take the form of someone copy and pasting something wholesale from someone else, "_Ok bro, you can copy it just change the words so the teacher cant tell" _is the typical case. In situations like this though the copying can be detected using algorithms that pull behavioral patterns from the text and quantify them as multivariate data that can be compared so that even if a person has changed up the text they copied the base writing patterns of the original author can be detected and the copier exposed. Ghostdetect is a rudimentary program that performs this operation, it's not academic grade but it will do for analyzing small tweets and texts and comparing them between just two people.

The weird faces you'll see attached to each of the ghostdetect tests are _Chernoff Faces _or _Flury-Riedwyl_ _Faces, _they exist to make analyzing multivariate data feasible for a human being. Basically the raw data compiled from each writing sample that gets lined up for comparison would be incredibly difficult for a person to look at and compare and Chernoff Faces just convert patterns in the data into variables attached to the facial features of one of these Chernoff Faces. In academia if you were searching for plagiarism you'd use a computer to interpret the data to detect similarities but for the small text samples ghostdetect analyzes, Chernoff Faces are a very convenient tool for analyzing the similarities and lackthereof. (Yes this means that the autistically facial blind amongst us can't tell what they're looking at so you'll just have to take my word for it if I say faces look similar.

_tl;dr , ghostdetect breaks down samples of text and converts certain patterns in the writing into data that is represented with a Chernoff Face algorithm and it lets us compare if two posts were written by the same person. This cannot be easily disguised by changing up words used, adding or subtracting punctuation._

*REAL SHIT*
First I'll show a couple examples of what two unique authors look like in ghostdetect, again it is important to note that the Chernoff Faces are an algorithm representing emergent patterns in one's writing and the two generated serve to show just how similar or non-similar the samples are. We are not looking for perfectly alligned exact copies when there is socking just strong similarities. The important thing to note though is that when there are *two unique authors* with no chance of socking the faces generated by ghostdetect will be completely distinct, for instance here's an excerpt from Ethan Ralph's magnum opus _The Smoke _compared to an excerpt of that pedophile piece of shit broken dick faggot Joshua Connor Moon's zero hedge article regarding the Melinda Scott trial on the left and on the right is a randomly selected tweet from Metokur compared to a Ralph tweet.






The faces generated all look distinct from each other, a negative result. Which stands to reason as each of these people will have different typing styles. It's important to again note that ghostdetect is not just looking at punctuation and word usage it is compiling data from various tiny habits some of which are imperceptible to the average person just looking at the text.
To show what a positive result looks like here's Josh's previous excerpt compared to another excerpt from elsewhere in that same zerohedge article.



So now that we have a good basis to work from we can look at the texts and tweets that are supposedly from May and the results are incredibly amusing.

*May and Alice texts*
Again I wont be painstakingly posting comparisons of every single text sent by May to Alice to Ralph's texts as that would make this post obnoxiously long and full of images, instead I would like to encourage interested autists to open up ghostdetect and start comparing texts for themselves and post their findings here. There is a treasure trove to search through on this board.
It is also important to note that *some* of the texts between the two are legitimately May and from the many I tested the ones that were Ralph were usually the groomy ones trying to get her to come over and have unholy sexual communion with the couple. It could be interesting to compile a list of which texts are and are not actually May. By far the most *hilarious* part of this to me is the fact that Ethan wrote a romantic fanfiction story about himself and May while skinwalking as her to try and seduce Alice. An instance I have included below. His texts vary in pattern sometimes as unlike his twitter he isnt *always* drunk while typing these but baseline patterns are consistent throughout, note nose shape, nose width, mouth, jaw and hairstyle in the Chernoff Faces.











*Tweets*
This is where things get very interesting, it is much harder to disguise your typing patterns on twitter posts with it's restrictions but also a bit easier to avoid your usual patterns if you tend to be long winded and are shortening down your usual sentence length. This doesnt really matter though as the more I tested the more I realised Ethan's pattern is so insanely distinct there's zero differences in some of his sock tweets on May's account. If you need refference again for what a negative test looks like at the start of this post I compared a Metokur tweet to a Ralph tweet to show what to expect.
First off it is *very fucking interesting* to point out May's tweets from last year come up in ghostdetect has having uniquely different authors to her old tweets.



This is already fucking weird but when you line up comparisons of her tweets using tweets from Ralph's account and cross reference them to tweets that we can confirm are May it becomes even more jarring. I have two comparisons lined up below and I *need to note* once more that it took a pretty fucking long time searching through May's tweets to find tweets that *were not* a direct match to Ralph. There are more tweets on her account that are a match to Ralph than not a match to him. The most obvious ones are from last year during the height of the Vickers fiasco which are to
no one's surprise all a perfect match to Ralph. I encourage interested users to comb through and find more examples.









*IN CONCLUSION*
I could go on much longer with even more examples but I think this post is long enough, I think we can say that it is one hundred percent proven beyond a shadow of a doubt that Ethan writes at the very least the vast majority of May's tweets. If any users decide to go on ghostdetect and test more *please* do post your results here for everyone else to see as well.

In closing, _felted also sneed

(edit) :_
On sample selection - if youre going to compare writing you need two samples that are somewhat close to the same size or at the very least express something in full. For instance, a tweet of Ralph saying "Make sure to watch the killstream tonight" or "Fuck that cancer faggot Jim" are too generic and simple to be used as samples for comparison in ghostdetect. When usings tweets for comparison make sure they are fully expressing something, threads of tweets usually work best and are not just an off-hand statement or meaningless rage-pigging. And it should go without saying that comparing one sample that is a single, simple sentence to another sample that is a full paragraph is also poor sample selection.


----------



## ElAbominacion (Apr 14, 2022)

Fat Man is insanely controlling.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Apr 14, 2022)

Guntrol freak


----------



## Maldron the Assassin (Apr 14, 2022)

Actually I think you're the one tweeting from May's account.


----------



## Reluctant Baron (Apr 14, 2022)

Autistic and informative OP. Well done.

EDIT: could you give me a link to the ghostdetect algorithm? I'd like to compare a few tweets myself.


----------



## yobacaust (Apr 14, 2022)

Damn @Null you looking good, I'm gay for your ass.

PM me


----------



## SevenEightNine (Apr 14, 2022)

That was the fondest and most sincere puzzle piece I've ever handed out.


----------



## Shig O'nella (Apr 14, 2022)

This deserves a puzzle trophy. Nice work.


----------



## themasterlurker (Apr 14, 2022)

The key thing you can see with the way he types is that he avoids the use of commas, and generally focuses on making 3-5 word sentences, ending them all with a period instead.


----------



## bornuglyaf (Apr 14, 2022)

it's very obvious the gunt is tweeting through Meigh's account, this just confirms that fact. once the fat wigger gives away any control, she will gallop away. the whore's code.


----------



## Twinkletard (Apr 14, 2022)

This is the most incredible display of internet autism I've ever seen. At least on par when 4chan found Shia LaBouf's HWNDU flag using triangulation via jet contrails.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Apr 14, 2022)

Nice try but expect Ralph to film May typing out a tweet to own the haters very soon


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Apr 14, 2022)

I had just written a post, without all the expert technical analysis in May’s thread, but will copy & paste relevant part here:

Ralph is writing the tweets. At most May might run some by him when she thinks they are pleasing to the Gunt. Even if she had some desire to engage on Twitter the fear of angering the Gunt would make it not worth the stress and worry.

Ralph is a paranoid control freak. He constantly monitors and reacts to everything said about him online like a legit psycho. He has run numerous sock accounts for a decade plus just to buffer his image. He considers girlfriends trophies that are merely ego extensions and reflections of himself. (This is why insulting someone’s wife is his immediate first insult when rage pigging.)

There is no way he would trust May to use Twitter without his total control of what she tweets on a public account his haters read. However, May willingly submitted to this and handed him the reigns as part of whatever fucked up arrangement she agreed to with Ralph. He will eventually make her go on KS and proclaim Ralph has never, ever used her account.

He told May she was just going to be some dirty pedo clown e-thot dead egger unless he “helped” her. With Ralph’s online expertise he would rebrand her as his #trad baby mama. She is dumb enough to go along with Ralphamale GF branding strategy.

I think May disassociates herself from her “online persona” and imagine it’s like a actress in a soap opera or a PR gimmick.



AncientPhosphur said:


> Nice try but expect Ralph to film May typing out a tweet to own the haters very soon


He will definitely make her go on KS or tweet that she writes every tweet and Gunt has never touched her account.


----------



## Christorian X (Apr 14, 2022)

So we now have a reliable Ralph sock detector is what you're saying?


----------



## SevenEightNine (Apr 14, 2022)

Christorian X said:


> So we now have a reliable Ralph sock detector is what you're saying?


This works better as verification.  You need material that hg as already passed through one screen (ie: poster hanging out in this subject area) 

It will be reliable on a selected sample.


----------



## SiggerNlayer (Apr 14, 2022)

Christorian X said:


> So we now have a reliable Ralph sock detector is what you're saying?


Basically, yes. You still need text samples that are complete and preferably express something in full. Again I insist everyone in this thread interested in going further please post results here for everyone to see.


Flag Waving Moron said:


> Autistic and informative OP. Well done.
> 
> EDIT: could you give me a link to the ghostdetect algorithm? I'd like to compare a few tweets myself.


ghostdetect.com, its in the OP near the top.



Sevenatenine said:


> That was the fondest and most sincere puzzle piece I've ever handed out.





Shig O'nella said:


> This deserves a puzzle trophy. Nice work.


Thank you for your service



Sevenatenine said:


> This works better as verification.  You need material that hg as already passed through one screen (ie: poster hanging out in this subject area)
> 
> It will be reliable on a selected sample.


Kind of, you just need a good refference to compare to as a sort of control test. Atleast if youre trying to tell if he has control over someone's account.
If youre just doing sock testing on random accounts you should compare multiple samples of their writing against a few select samples of Ralph's writing. Preferably ones that are similar in format and express full ideas. i.e "FUCK YOU BITCH" is not a good sample.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Apr 14, 2022)

Great detective work, Sperglock Holmes. 

However, it's pretty much Occam's Mayzor. She used to tweet inane bullshit constantly and put up pics of her shitty stupid life. Now all she does is retweet Ralph and explicitly praise him?


----------



## BadGoy1488 (Apr 14, 2022)

Damn nigga, you're autistic. Good read though, could be true. Ralph needs to control the narrative, not very well mind you, but that's his intention when he wakes up every morning


----------



## NynchLiggers (Apr 14, 2022)

Christorian X said:


> So we now have a reliable Ralph sock detector is what you're saying?


I don't think gunt is smart enough to do a convincing sock that is not pretending to be a  a individual that is not trashy like Mantsu.


----------



## The Wokest (Apr 14, 2022)

Why are you autistic OP?


----------



## SiggerNlayer (Apr 14, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> Great detective work, Sperglock Holmes.
> 
> However, it's pretty much Occam's Mayzor. She used to tweet inane bullshit constantly and put up pics of her shitty stupid life. Now all she does is retweet Ralph and explicitly praise him?


It's not detecting if someone's tweeting differently about different subjects. The algorithm detects patterns someone will have built up in their writing throughout their life that are very very hard to get rid of. If her old tweets are detected as having a uniquely different author thats an indication she isnt writing her own tweets anymore.


----------



## BPD Gunt Rider (Apr 14, 2022)

Commendable effort, but there's nothing that can prove Ethan posts on Amanda's name 100%.

Mentally broken bitches like Amanda emulate everything and portray themselves in a completely different light for the person they're "in love" with, including typing style, appearance, etc...

It's plausible and I wouldn't be shocked, but I'd still bet against Ethan posting on her social media accounts.


----------



## SiggerNlayer (Apr 14, 2022)

BPD Gunt Rider said:


> Commendable effort, but there's nothing that can prove Ethan posts on Amanda's name 100%.
> 
> Mentally broken bitches like Amanda emulate everything and portray themselves in a completely different light for the person they're "in love" with, including typing style, appearance, etc...
> 
> It's plausible and I wouldn't be shocked, but I'd still bet against Ethan posting on her social media accounts.


ghostdetect doesn't just test for similarity in writing it analyzes habits one would build up their entire life that are both difficult to emulate naturally and difficult to remove.
The fact that her tweets match up so perfectly is actually proof. A girl starting to talk like her husband wouldn't make her start being a perfect match on ghostdetect thats not how this works.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Apr 14, 2022)

BPD Gunt Rider said:


> Commendable effort, but there's nothing that can prove Ethan posts on Amanda's name 100%.
> 
> Mentally broken bitches like Amanda emulate everything and portray themselves in a completely different light for the person they're "in love" with, including typing style, appearance, etc...
> 
> It's plausible and I wouldn't be shocked, but I'd still bet against Ethan posting on her social media accounts.


Then you obviously understand nothing about how this works. Broken bitches may all the sound the same to you but their writing patterns are unique.


----------



## Reaper King (Apr 14, 2022)

Has anyone taken the tweets from this twitter account and matched it with any recent Ralph tweet? I only ask, since the account has been inactive after three tweets that Ralph promoted. I'm still heavy set this is another sock account from Ralph.



Spoiler



Also when I tried to do it myself on the website OP mentioned, any time I pasted into the second text box, the website crashed. Afterwards, I put both texts in the same text box one after the other, the faces looked super similar. Or maybe I'm super Schizo, who knows. The voices in my head don't, either.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Apr 14, 2022)

SiggerNlayer said:


> It's not detecting if someone's tweeting differently about different subjects. The algorithm detects patterns someone will have built up in their writing throughout their life that are very very hard to get rid of. If her old tweets are detected as having a uniquely different author thats an indication she isnt writing her own tweets anymore.


Sure, I'm just saying that you don't even need ghostdetect to realize that's what's happening. Her entire online persona completely changed once she started dating Ralph to being Ralph-centric when before she had been very self-invovled.


----------



## SiggerNlayer (Apr 14, 2022)

Reaper King said:


> Has anyone taken the tweets from this twitter account and matched it with any recent Ralph tweet? I only ask, since the account has been inactive after three tweets that Ralph promoted. I'm still heavy set this is another sock account from Ralph.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This happens alot with tweets for some reason. Paste the text into notepad first and remove the line spacing, you may need to remove a few words from the ends of the tweets too. Also refresh ghostdetect often.


----------



## SNEED.EXE (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Moist Unguentine (Apr 14, 2022)

I entered Ralph's essay on Josh writing for zerohedge and the one called No Child Left Ungroomed. He ain't no James Joyce but is instead writing at grade school level like we thought.


Flesch–Kincaid Grade Level​Grade 6​Grade 9​

Also,, when did he take down his Metokur posts? Too embarrassing even for the gunt I guess.


----------



## Twinkletard (Apr 14, 2022)

Moist Unguentine said:


> I entered Ralph's essay on Josh writing for zerohedge and the one called No Child Left Ungroomed. He ain't no James Joyce but is instead writing at grade school level like we thought.
> 
> 
> Flesch–Kincaid Grade Level​Grade 6​Grade 9​


He's a little too good for Buzzfeed.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Apr 14, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> Sure, I'm just saying that you don't even need ghostdetect to realize that's what's happening. Her entire online persona completely changed once she started dating Ralph to being Ralph-centric when before she had been very self-invovled.


We are basing that on her social media, which he controls, and a handful of KS where she says three words and keeps a smile plastered on her face.

The only actual insight we have about May is she handed over control of her online persona to Ralph and what Alice revealed, which demonstrated someone very different from loyal #trad baby mama.

This is the shitty thing about it. Ralph’s total control of anything online about her means we only get his fantasy and fiction about their relationship- not any reality.

May looking haggard, flipping the bird while nursing a baby on a stack of dirty pillows leaning up against a wall, with a crusty windowsill as a table is about as close to reality as we get for now. (This is only because Ralph was too stupid to realize it showed his exhausted baby mama living in a gross, unprepared flop house and she hasn’t had time to shower.)


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Apr 14, 2022)

How long before Gunt says  "I guess people are saying I write May's tweets, I don't really know that' s just what somebody told me. And that's actually fiction so, checkmate."


----------



## Moist Unguentine (Apr 14, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> We are basing that on her social media, which he controls, and a handful of KS where she says three words and keeps a smile plastered on her face.
> 
> The only actual insight we have about May is she handed over control of her online persona to Ralph and what Alice revealed, which demonstrated someone very different from loyal #trad baby mama.
> 
> ...


Looking more and more like Stockholm Syndrome. His violent temper and inability to accept blame for anything could get bad enough for CPS to intervene at some point.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Apr 14, 2022)

Unless Pantsu Party is mentally retarded and Harry ‘show feet’ Morris sold her to Ethan ‘suck my dick bitch’ Ralph, it really doesn’t affect my opinion about her if Ralph controls her SM. 
In any case, I’m sorry but I’m not convinced by your research OP. Twitter is not a reliable data set.   It’s a step above a mood ring or ouija board.
Ralph is a control freak confirmed. That doesn’t change the fact that Amanda is under Ralph’s roof with an infant of her own free will.


----------



## SiggerNlayer (Apr 14, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> Unless Pantsu Party is mentally retarded and Harry ‘show feet’ Morris sold her to Ethan ‘suck my dick bitch’ Ralph, it really doesn’t affect my opinion about her if Ralph controls her SM.
> In any case, I’m sorry but I’m not convinced by your research OP. Twitter is not a reliable data set.   It’s a step above a mood ring or ouija board.
> Ralph is a control freak confirmed. That doesn’t change the fact that Amanda is under Ralph’s roof with an infant of her own free will.


I think youre misunderstanding the tool being used, it doesn't matter how small the 'dataset' here is there isnt really a dataset in  the typical sense we're comparing writing patterns and the similarities are so insanely apparent there's no other possibility other than Ethan writing the tweets. The 3 way comparison near the bottom of the OP of the tweets should illustrate this.

Im not absolving May of anything, she is rock bottom stupid, a shit person and also has no self esteem. She is completely responsible for whats happening to her but the point of this post is demonstrating that her tweets are mostly written by Ralph, which is extremely funny.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Apr 14, 2022)

Okay this is a good start.

Now do Boogie and his accused socks.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Apr 14, 2022)

SiggerNlayer said:


> I think youre misunderstanding the tool being used, it doesn't matter how small the 'dataset' here is there isnt really a dataset in  the typical sense we're comparing writing patterns and the similarities are so insanely apparent there's no other possibility other than Ethan writing the tweets. The 3 way comparison near the bottom of the OP of the tweets should illustrate this.
> 
> Im not absolving May of anything, she is rock bottom stupid, a shit person and also has no self esteem. She is completely responsible for whats happening to her but the point of this post is demonstrating that her tweets are mostly written by Ralph, which is extremely funny.


Fair enough, though I’ve heard her repeat the Ralphisms on camera especially the trad Xian ones. May’s Twitter was run like a PR for Ralph anyways, and a very poor one at that.  
It’s the Faith and Alice texts that I’m interested in, that were never supposed to be public. These girls had IRL interactions with May, so they were familiar with her language style, oral and written.  I’d like to hear if they have any opinion on the subject.


----------



## SiggerNlayer (Apr 14, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> Fair enough, though I’ve heard her repeat the Ralphisms on camera especially the trad Xian ones. May’s Twitter was run like a PR for Ralph anyways, and a very poor one at that.
> It’s the Faith and Alice texts that I’m interested in, that were never supposed to be public. These girls had IRL interactions with May, so they were familiar with her language style, oral and written.  I’d like to hear if they have any opinion on the subject.


Well the great thing about these algorithms is that word choice isn't the biggest part of its analysis, we could remove ralphisms from her tweets and they'd still match up well. Whats being refferenced in the results is typing patterns, sentence structure, lots of habits people would never even know they've developed and other minute things you wouldn't adopt just from mimicking someone superficially.

I did a bunch of the texts but I sadly do not actually have an aderall prescription so going through that massive list isnt very appealing to me, I really hope other spectrumdwellers take up the work. I did include some good ones for the OP tho, I think the funniest part of the texts I've looked at is Pantsu's story about Ralph pinning her to a wall and romantically wiping away her tears which is a match for every Ralph text sample I've run it with. I think if Ralph pinned Pantsu to a wall his face would be at her shoulder level.


----------



## Bonanza Jellybean (Apr 14, 2022)

SiggerNlayer said:


> I think the funniest part of the texts I've looked at is Pantsu's story about Ralph pinning her to a wall and romantically wiping away her tears which is a match for every Ralph text sample I've run it with. I think if Ralph pinned Pantsu to a wall his face would be at her shoulder level.


That's not a romantic story about Ralph. It's a story about his weirdo guntguard Wolfpup autisticly trying to kiss Mantsu.


----------



## SiggerNlayer (Apr 14, 2022)

Bonanza Jellybean said:


> That's not a romantic story about Ralph. It's a story about his weirdo guntguard Wolfpup autisticly trying to kiss Mantsu.


Why does it read like a romance novel then? What the shit? Have we discovered Ralph's subconscious desire to be cucked?
I didn't read all the texts in their full context, I was just looking for good samples but that bit is written to seem as romantic as possible.


----------



## Spergichu (Apr 14, 2022)

I wonder if Ralph controlling her socials could be the reason Meigh decided to come back to Virginia. Someone as retarded and as terminally online as Meigh would actually be afraid of Ralph ruining her public image through her Twitter.


----------



## WutangLee (Apr 14, 2022)

Spergichu said:


> I wonder if Ralph controlling her socials could be the reason Meigh decided to come back to Virginia. Someone as retarded and as terminally online as Meigh would actually be afraid of Ralph ruining her public image through her Twitter.


Meigh is spineless, the Gunt most likely gave her some bullshit about how he was gonna use her account to promote the killstream and she ignores some of the shameless shit he does.


----------



## SiggerNlayer (Apr 14, 2022)

Spergichu said:


> I wonder if Ralph controlling her socials could be the reason Meigh decided to come back to Virginia. Someone as retarded and as terminally online as Meigh would actually be afraid of Ralph ruining her public image through her Twitter.


I agree WutangLee above partially. There's not really anything dramatic happening. May isnt locked up in a basement, she isnt really being restricted shes just spineless and lets Ralph do whatever so if he tells her to give him access to her twitter so he can tailor his image she'd just go with it. She clearly still has access to her social media and uses it but Ralph freely posts on it as her too whenever he wants.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Apr 14, 2022)

SiggerNlayer said:


> Well the great thing about these algorithms is that word choice isn't the biggest part of its analysis, we could remove ralphisms from her tweets and they'd still match up well. Whats being refferenced in the results is typing patterns, sentence structure, lots of habits people would never even know they've developed and other minute things you wouldn't adopt just from mimicking someone superficially.
> 
> I did a bunch of the texts but I sadly do not actually have an aderall prescription so going through that massive list isnt very appealing to me, I really hope other spectrumdwellers take up the work. I did include some good ones for the OP tho, I think the funniest part of the texts I've looked at is Pantsu's story about Ralph pinning her to a wall and romantically wiping away her tears which is a match for every Ralph text sample I've run it with. I think if Ralph pinned Pantsu to a wall his face would be at her shoulder level.


How people write and behave online can be very different from their IRL behavior. I don’t think Faith ever knew Pantsu on any level because Pantsu came into that situation with the aim of manipulating and getting rid of her.  Faith was naive and desperate for a friend so she couldn’t see the obvious motives and probably didn’t totally get it until Pantsu was waving that dinky QVC ring around. 

Alice would have a better bead on Pantsu because this time Pantsu was the isolated, insecure girl desperate for someone to talk too. Alice is also not naive like Faith, was just trying to milk Ralph but had zero interest in fucking him. May had no worries about Alice stealing the Gunt from her because Alice thought he was repulsive. 

Unfortunately Alice is drunk/high all the time and has too much drama in her own world and is probably accustomed to people IRL being nothing like their online presentations. These are all ppl who think they can make a career out of being retards online. Alice has too many tards in her world to keep track of already.


----------



## SiggerNlayer (Apr 14, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> How people write and behave online can be very different from their IRL behavior. I don’t think Faith ever knew Pantsu on any level because Pantsu came into that situation with the aim of manipulating and getting rid of her.  Faith was naive and desperate for a friend so she couldn’t see the obvious motives and probably didn’t totally get it until Pantsu was waving that dinky QVC ring around.
> 
> Alice would have a better bead on Pantsu because this time Pantsu was the isolated, insecure girl desperate for someone to talk too. Alice is also not naive like Faith, was just trying to milk Ralph but had zero interest in fucking him. May had no worries about Alice stealing the Gunt from her because Alice thought he was repulsive.
> 
> Unfortunately Alice is drunk/high all the time and has too much drama in her own world and is probably accustomed to people IRL being nothing like their online presentations. These are all ppl who think they can make a career out of being retards online. Alice has too many tards in her world to keep track of already.


I can't imagine what it's like to be a typical IP2 streamer, your brain is harried and burned out from the numerous substances you abuse and all of your closest friends and associates are people who are so fake you essentially don't even know them and can't really trust any of them.


----------



## GreeneCoDeputy (Apr 14, 2022)

SiggerNlayer said:


> It's not detecting if someone's tweeting differently about different subjects. The algorithm detects patterns someone will have built up in their writing throughout their life that are very very hard to get rid of. If her old tweets are detected as having a uniquely different author thats an indication she isnt writing her own tweets anymore.


Is it possible to generate  a meta-face or average that most globally represents Ethan's writing, or does increasing the size/length of the reference sample versus the candidate sample diminish the value of the comparison?

E.g., a mega compilation of Ethan's writing vs. a compilation of "May's" writing?


----------



## Uberpenguin (Apr 14, 2022)

Maybe I just don't watch enough children's TV or something, but I don't know how honed the average person's ability to tell cartoon faces apart is going to be since they're pretty used to features warping in ways that are completely divorced from how actual faces work. Honestly had I not gone to the site you're talking about I'd just have to take your word for it.

For anyone confused, there's (at least what I'd consider) a far more scrutable area with actual quantified values down below the faces:

OP blowing Ralph out of the water with a grade 22 writing proficiency vs. a grade 4:


Spoiler








And here's a modern Ralph vs. "May" tweet. Hey, both 4s again:


Spoiler







Also, a May tweet from back before she was with Ralph vs. after:


Spoiler







, before she was with Ralph May was writing around a high school level, and all of a sudden when she's tweeting about how amazing Ralph is, all her numbers coincidentally start looking just like Ralph's!

The only problem is that once you get into more casual tweet comparisons like this of pre gunted vs. post gunted May, things get a little more nebulous since she tended to deliberately write like a dimwit due to her anime girl larp, therefore the numbers contrast much less:


Spoiler







In the end I guess I don't know how much any of this proves over what intuition could already tell people. It often sounds to me like Ralph is tweeting using her account, but that also seems a little weird for him to openly communicate to her that he puts that amount of value in her approval. That's a lot of vulnerability for Ralph to be comfortable with.

Then again she did do that deranged thing with her and digibro switching accounts on Twitter back in the day, so maybe she (technically) has access to Ralph's account too and that's how they justify it, like it's just some cutesy shit where they use each other's accounts sometimes.
I have no idea, the only sure conclusion I can come to is that these people are all disgraces to humanity and should die in a fire, same as usual.


----------



## Spergichu (Apr 14, 2022)

SiggerNlayer said:


> I agree WutangLee above partially. There's not really anything dramatic happening. May isnt locked up in a basement, she isnt really being restricted shes just spineless and lets Ralph do whatever so if he tells her to give him access to her twitter so he can tailor his image she'd just go with it. She clearly still has access to her social media and uses it but Ralph freely posts on it as her too whenever he wants.


I meant more just as a concern for her. I doubt Ralph has explicitly told her that he'll fuck up her public image if she ever left him.  It's more of how she had a front-row seat to Ralph's falling out with Faith, and then she gave him the ability to use her socials. Even someone as stupid as Meigh can realize that probably wasn't a good idea. Again I don't think Ralph has told her he would do that, but I'm certain the thought has crossed her mind multiple times.


----------



## Trogdess the Burninator (Apr 14, 2022)

Reaper King said:


> Has anyone taken the tweets from this twitter account and matched it with any recent Ralph tweet? I only ask, since the account has been inactive after three tweets that Ralph promoted. I'm still heavy set this is another sock account from Ralph.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"@RuinRalphsLife"
lmao


----------



## SiggerNlayer (Apr 14, 2022)

Uberpenguin said:


> Maybe I just don't watch enough children's TV or something, but I don't know how honed the average person's ability to tell cartoon faces apart is going to be since they're pretty used to features warping in ways that are completely divorced from how actual faces work. Honestly had I not gone to the site you're talking about I'd just have to take your word for it.
> 
> For anyone confused, there's (at least what I'd consider) a far more scrutable area with actual quantified values down below the faces:
> 
> ...


Quality work, the faces share enough similarities too to indicate ghostwriting.



Spergichu said:


> I meant more just as a concern for her. I doubt Ralph has explicitly told her that he'll fuck up her public image if she ever left him.  It's more of how she had a front-row seat to Ralph's falling out with Faith, and then she gave him the ability to use her socials. Even someone as stupid as Meigh can realize that probably wasn't a good idea. Again I don't think Ralph has told her he would do that, but I'm certain the thought has crossed her mind multiple times.


I dont think it has, I think she's legitimately retarded and braindead enough to believe she is living a fairy tale and she doesnt mind letting Ralph skinwalk as her online because it's all for the Killstream baby.


----------



## ChromaQuack (Apr 14, 2022)

Very informative and autistic OP, just wish you could be allowed to use the academic grade ones for a truly extreme-effort experience.

I am also greatly amused that Ethan's big "journalist blog" scribbles are categorized as grade 4 while my low effort oligophrenic shitposts hit 20s.

His (as of yet unpaid for) PoliSci degree really showing its worth right there.


----------



## Michael Janke (Apr 14, 2022)

SiggerNlayer said:


> A girl starting to talk like her husband wouldn't make her start being a perfect match on ghostdetect thats not how this works.


exactly, a lot of girls adopt the views of their spouses, but its not 100% exact word for word copy, down to the grammar and punctuation. that's retarded.


Uberpenguin said:


> Maybe I just don't watch enough children's TV or something, but I don't know how honed the average person's ability to tell cartoon faces apart is going to be since they're pretty used to features warping in ways that are completely divorced from how actual faces work. Honestly had I not gone to the site you're talking about I'd just have to take your word for it.
> 
> For anyone confused, there's (at least what I'd consider) a far more scrutable area with actual quantified values down below the faces:
> 
> OP blowing Ralph out of the water with a grade 22 writing proficiency vs. a grade 4:


speaking of ralphs writing level, can someone test the hit piece he wrote about jim when he betrayed him on his website? what's ralph's writing level when he's doing absolute best?


----------



## zero-who (Apr 15, 2022)

Michael Janke said:


> exactly, a lot of girls adopt the views of their spouses, but its not 100% exact word for word copy, down to the grammar and punctuation. that's retarded.
> 
> speaking of ralphs writing level, can someone test the hit piece he wrote about jim when he betrayed him on his website? what's ralph's writing level when he's doing absolute best?


I put it into a Lexile analyzer and I got a score of 780. At his absolute best, he writes at about a fourth-grade reading level.
...Which, granted, is the exact same shit that Uberpenguin said a few posts up, but some extra data points never hurt anyone.


----------



## Michael Janke (Apr 15, 2022)

zero-who said:


> I put it into a Lexile analyzer and I got a score of 780. At his absolute best, he writes at about a fourth-grade reading level.
> ...Which, granted, is the exact same shit that Uberpenguin said a few posts up, but some extra data points never hurt anyone.


doesn't he write at a 4th grade reading level casually on twitter? that's impressive, in a very sad way. most people usually have a lower writing level when tweeting or texting, because they want to pass information quickly. when someone writes something serious or much longer, their writing level significantly improves. this means that ralph either wrote the hit piece on jim without putting any real thought into it, or he is legitimately that retarded. he probably didn't bother to check it beyond spellcheck on Word.


----------



## GreeneCoDeputy (Apr 15, 2022)

https://ghostdetect.com/
		


Ralph"May"I have zero backup accounts on Twitter and I don’t control any others. I also don’t tell anyone what to tweet. Ever.

I DO pull up @KillstreamLive on air, but Pantsu runs that with the actual tweet.

ANYWAY, I’m gonna top off a great week with a great weekend! Enough garbage!When I look at our daughter I'm amazed what we created together. Even when it feels the whole world is against us, I know I can count on you. We're always working our hardest. I am so happy to have you as a partner, Ethan.

I know your mom would be proud


			https://twitter.com/sadNtrad/status/1512843251803435009
		

Grade 3Grade 3

For comparison to a known non-Ralph authored sample, I run a completely unrelated tweet by Gator. (lol @Grade 15 vs Ralph's grade 3)

Random person (Gator)Did you hear about the guy from his elementary school that got in touch with the kiwis to tell them about Ralph killing puppies in the oven, then Ralph sperged out and confirmed the story was true?


			https://twitter.com/GatorTimeYT/status/1514735969597071364
		

Grade 15



And one more (he's getting dumber):


Ralph"May"It was Shaq last week. This week it's Trump lol. Notice there's no pic w/either. Also, Gator, buddy...I live in a whole ass house with my daughter & significant other. That's more than you'll ever have in this life, man. At least you and Flamenco can get married now, though!It's funny, I get more engagement from women online now than when I was an anime edgelord. That type of behavior got me a lot of attention but ultimately left me unfulfilled. I would rather be a good woman and have haters than be a coward or a fake.TheRalphRetort/status/1512891132782460944sadNtrad/status/1492563841561108488Grade 2Grade 8


----------



## SiggerNlayer (Apr 15, 2022)

GreeneCoDeputy said:


> Is it possible to generate  a meta-face or average that most globally represents Ethan's writing, or does increasing the size/length of the reference sample versus the candidate sample diminish the value of the comparison?
> 
> E.g., a mega compilation of Ethan's writing vs. a compilation of "May's" writing?


I'm not sure, if you ran enough comparison samples and are good with photoshop you could come up with some kind of average face-style if you blend them all together I guess but it's easier to test sample text until you find reliable ones and just compare straight away.


----------



## Useless(?) Boomer (Apr 15, 2022)

SiggerNlayer said:


> Kind of, you just need a good refference to compare to as a sort of control test. Atleast if youre trying to tell if he has control over someone's account.
> If youre just doing sock testing on random accounts you should compare multiple samples of their writing against a few select samples of Ralph's writing. Preferably ones that are similar in format and express full ideas. i.e "FUCK YOU BITCH" is not a good sample.


Someone might have beat me to this, but his Ralph Retort articles may make good comparisons to use for determining KF socks. In terms of more formal writing compared to texts and twitter.

Also, great work, very impressive.


----------



## Bonedome (Apr 15, 2022)

Useless(?) Boomer said:


> Someone might have beat me to this, but his Ralph Retort articles may make good comparisons to use for determining KF socks. In terms of more formal writing compared to texts and twitter.
> 
> Also, great work, very impressive.


This type of autism could implode the site. People frantically copy pasting each other into ghostdetect in order to accuse the other of being a/the Ralphamale.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Apr 15, 2022)

So basically May is Ralph's very own Oreo Antwiler (RIP Oreo)

You're almost worth as much as a dog to him Meigh good job!


----------



## Near (Apr 15, 2022)

Yep, it's the hell May deserves to live in.


----------



## ArmouredRobin (Apr 15, 2022)

I'd be very interested to see how some of the Tweets from literal-nobody aylawwggg accounts that Ralph retweets come out.


----------



## SiggerNlayer (Apr 15, 2022)

FuzzMushr00m said:


> So basically May is Ralph's very own Oreo Antwiler (RIP Oreo)
> 
> You're almost worth as much as a dog to him Meigh good job!


Atleast Noah didn't fuck Oreo(I hope)


----------



## Berb (Apr 15, 2022)

Very autistic, but also a great OP.

I think him using May's twitter is funny and completely expected. What's more sinister is him using May's phone pretending to be her to help groom girls.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Apr 15, 2022)

Berb said:


> Very autistic, but also a great OP.
> 
> I think him using May's twitter is funny and completely expected. What's more sinister is him using May's phone pretending to be her to help groom girls.


You think Ralph is going to trust Pantsu to reel in and close the deal on some poontang? Ask for thigh high pics? No. 

Dumb bitch talks about loli anime and best ways to purge, she can’t be trusted.


----------



## libRT (Apr 15, 2022)

Plot twist: OP is more than one person.



More likely that word analysis is bullshit, especially on small samples.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Apr 15, 2022)

this isn't as good as people think; you don't need fancy software to prove Ralph writes the tweets, only basic logic and social skills. Also as other people have mentioned you can use her own tweets pre and post gunting to prove her own writing style changes, for fucks sake we even know her kiwifarms accounts and suspected alts and they write in an unfathomably verbose style that would be inconceivably advanced, at least according to the algorithms presumably coded by some antidisestablishmentarianist wannabe hermaphroditic tranny. but those grade evaluators are extremely easy to game, and aren't exemplary models for examining the intelligence of the writings being put under the microscope. if they were we'd be teaching Russell Brand's books in high schools all over the country right now because of his thesaurus-loved passages like this one  "This attitude of churlish indifference seems like nerdish deference contrasted with the belligerent antipathy of the indigenous farm folk, who regard the hippie-dippie interlopers of the denizens of the shimmering tit temples, as one fey step away from transvestites." 

TL;DR you wasted your time showing off some bullshit algorithm. you can't rate writings when they're confined to 150 characters or less faggot.


----------



## SiggerNlayer (Apr 15, 2022)

libRT said:


> Plot twist: OP is more than one person.
> View attachment 3181752
> 
> More likely that word analysis is bullshit, especially on small samples.


Facially blind autism moment....
The faces share the same features with slightly darker hair from greater line density and lower eyebrows. You've only confirm ghostdetect works.



Kramer on the phone said:


> this isn't as good as people think; you don't need fancy software to prove Ralph writes the tweets, only basic logic and social skills. Also as other people have mentioned you can use her own tweets pre and post gunting to prove her own writing style changes, for fucks sake we even know her kiwifarms accounts and suspected alts and they write in an unfathomably verbose style that would be inconceivably advanced, at least according to the algorithms presumably coded by some antidisestablishmentarianist wannabe hermaphroditic tranny. but those grade evaluators are extremely easy to game, and aren't exemplary models for examining the intelligence of the writings being put under the microscope. if they were we'd be teaching Russell Brand's books in high schools all over the country right now because of his thesaurus-loved passages like this one  "This attitude of churlish indifference seems like nerdish deference contrasted with the belligerent antipathy of the indigenous farm folk, who regard the hippie-dippie interlopers of the denizens of the shimmering tit temples, as one fey step away from transvestites."
> 
> TL;DR you wasted your time showing off some bullshit algorithm. you can't rate writings when they're confined to 150 characters or less faggot.


It's not a grade evaluator and there's no way to 'game' other peoples' writing patterns, please read the entirety of the OP


----------



## Bonanza Jellybean (Apr 15, 2022)

If this is an accurate tool, someone should run a few of Ralph's tweets vs the superchats he gets. Particularly the ones that come in right as he's saying he needs to make a goal to continue, or the especially gunt-sucking ones.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Apr 15, 2022)

SiggerNlayer said:


> It's not a grade evaluator and there's no way to 'game' other peoples' writing patterns, please read the entirety of the OP


i know exactly what you said, you clearly didn't read my comment. you'll find more variance in May's tweete (pre-gunt) and her kiwifarms account here (pre-gunt) than you will her current tweets and her pre-gunt tweets. anyone with a brain here knows i'm right


----------



## SiggerNlayer (Apr 15, 2022)

Kramer on the phone said:


> i know exactly what you said, you clearly didn't read my comment. you'll find more variance in May's tweete (pre-gunt) and her kiwifarms account here (pre-gunt) than you will her current tweets and her pre-gunt tweets. anyone with a brain here knows i'm right


aren't you the guy everyone accuses of being a May alt constantly lol?
Anyway please read the OP in its entirety until you understand why your reply is stupid.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Apr 15, 2022)

SiggerNlayer said:


> It's not a grade evaluator and there's no way to 'game' other peoples' writing patterns, please read the entirety of the OP


People prefer to give opinions without having to bother to delve into the actual complexities and facts of the subject. His intuition is all that’s needed.

I’ve said common sense shows May’s account was taken over by Gunt, but your analysis proves what was just a “common sense observation” until now.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Apr 15, 2022)

SiggerNlayer said:


> aren't you the guy everyone accuses of being a May alt constantly lol?
> Anyway please read the OP in its entirety until you understand why your reply is stupid.


CASE IN POINT. If i can go from sounding like this, to sounding like an anime loving pick-me to the gunt, it shows all it takes is a brain and ability to break down people's writing the same way the algorithm does and you can copy people rather well.  the varriance is too big in just one person's writing depending on the limitations (text messages v email v forum) to correctly prove its even the same person. 

If anything your coming up with your hypothesis after the conclusion. anyone with a brain knew ethan was doing this just by knowing anything about him. whats stopping some autist from using this to prove his vaporware was legit?


----------



## SiggerNlayer (Apr 15, 2022)

Kramer on the phone said:


> CASE IN POINT. If i can go from sounding like this, to sounding like an anime loving pick-me to the gunt, it shows all it takes is a brain and ability to break down people's writing the same way the algorithm does and you can copy people rather well.  the varriance is too big in just one person's writing depending on the limitations (text messages v email v forum) to correctly prove its even the same person.
> 
> If anything your coming up with your hypothesis after the conclusion. anyone with a brain knew ethan was doing this just by knowing anything about him. whats stopping some autist from using this to prove his vaporware was legit?


No you always come off like an anime loving pick-me, in the sense that you just sound like a retard.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Apr 15, 2022)

SiggerNlayer said:


> No you always come off like an anime loving pick-me, in the sense that you just sound like a retard.


according to your grade machine, i actually come off as a very intelligent educated, refined little lady. I have a higher grade than you so suck me.


----------



## SiggerNlayer (Apr 15, 2022)

Kramer on the phone said:


> according to your grade machine, i actually come off as a very intelligent educated, refined little lady. I have a higher grade than you so suck me.


It's not a grading machine, this was already explained. It has a barely functional Grade Scale stat attached to it I dont even cite in the OP. Are you disabled?


----------



## Kup (Apr 15, 2022)

Kramer on the phone said:


> according to your grade machine, i actually come off as a very intelligent educated, refined little lady. I have a higher grade than you so suck me.


I bet Ralph will tonight, your little tism fit really lends credence to who people think you are.


----------



## Berb (Apr 15, 2022)

libRT said:


> Plot twist: OP is more than one person.
> View attachment 3181752
> 
> More likely that word analysis is bullshit, especially on small samples.



Maybe I'm retarded, but it looks like you've actually proved OP's point. Those are basically the exact same face.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Apr 15, 2022)

Kup said:


> I bet Ralph will tonight, your little tism fit really lends credence to who people think you are.


run my writings through OP's bullshit machine then. it will prove how broken it truely is. And will show how much he wasted both his time and all of our time too.


----------



## SiggerNlayer (Apr 15, 2022)

Kramer on the phone said:


> run my writings through OP's bullshit machine then. it will prove how broken it truely is. And will show how much he wasted both his time and all of our time too.





no it stays pretty consistent. Unless you skipped over all the parts of the thread where I pointed out the importance of sample selection because you cant read.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Apr 15, 2022)

SiggerNlayer said:


> It's not a grading machine, this was already explained. It has a barely functional Grade Scale stat attached to it I dont even cite in the OP. Are you disabled?


see you already walked back one part, before this time next week you'll be walking back the rest of your bullshit. hell you can use my posts in entirely different threads on here and it will break the machine. the "faces" will look more distinct than the ones between ralph and ralph in amanda mode. again its called being competent and not having whatever autism you clearly have


----------



## SiggerNlayer (Apr 15, 2022)

Kramer on the phone said:


> see you already walked back one part, before this time next week you'll be walking back the rest of your bullshit. hell you can use my posts in entirely different threads on here and it will break the machine. the "faces" will look more distinct than the ones between ralph and ralph in amanda mode. again its called being competent and not having whatever autism you clearly have


nothing walked back, didnt happen, still not a grading machine, youre still incredibly mad


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Apr 15, 2022)

SiggerNlayer said:


> View attachment 3181880
> no it stays pretty consistent. Unless you skipped over all the parts of the thread where I pointed out the importance of sample selection because you cant read.


>importance of sample selection

Pfizer's researchers explain the same crap about their COVID studies. you alter the results to match your conclusion


----------



## SiggerNlayer (Apr 15, 2022)

Kramer on the phone said:


> >importance of sample selection
> 
> Pfizer's researchers explain the same crap about their COVID studies. you alter the results to match your conclusion


Comparing Ralph saying "FUCK YOU BITCH, FUCK YOU FUCK YOU" in a single tweet isnt a good sample to compare to Ralph calmly typing an essay about why Jim needs to die of cancer. 
I understand at this point your IQ is below the level where this all makes sense to you, I've accepted that fact. Just clarifying for readers.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Apr 15, 2022)

SiggerNlayer said:


> Comparing Ralph saying "FUCK YOU BITCH, FUCK YOU FUCK YOU" in a single tweet isnt a good sample to compare to Ralph calmly typing an essay about why Jim needs to die of cancer.
> I understand at this point your IQ is below the level where this all makes sense to you, I've accepted that fact. Just clarifying for readers.


like the others have said here, unless the readers are as autistic and stupid as you they'll understand how insanely idiotic this entire endeavor truly was on your part


----------



## SiggerNlayer (Apr 15, 2022)

Kramer on the phone said:


> like the others have said here, unless the readers are as autistic and stupid as you they'll understand how insanely idiotic this entire endeavor truly was on your part


Its like you and 2 people, the majority of poeple who've replied like the post nigga. What is this weird white girl social pressure game you keep flubbing over trying to use?


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Apr 15, 2022)

SiggerNlayer said:


> Its like you and 2 people, the majority of poeple who've replied like the post nigga.


*Jim From the Office Looks at Camera webm*


----------



## SiggerNlayer (Apr 15, 2022)

Kramer on the phone said:


> *Jim From the Office Looks at Camera webm*


alright man, you take it easy.


----------



## libRT (Apr 15, 2022)

SiggerNlayer said:


> Facially blind autism moment....
> The faces share the same features with slightly darker hair from greater line density and lower eyebrows. You've only confirm ghostdetect works.





Berb said:


> Maybe I'm retarded, but it looks like you've actually proved OP's point. Those are basically the exact same face.


Similarities: Hairline position (ish), eye shape, smile,
Differences: Hair density, ears, eyebrow thickness and position, eye distance and size, and nose

Tards in this thread:


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Apr 15, 2022)

SiggerNlayer said:


> *dwight from the office tries to look at the camera and fails*


*jim from the office next to his amazing australian wife looks at the camera during the movie he wrote and directed in*


----------



## temp o'rary (Apr 15, 2022)

I'm curious how well it works when you don't already know the author of the tweets? More of a blinded test. I spent five minutes grabbing tweets that weren't just links or that didn't crash the ghostdetect site (it chokes on certain combinations of punctuation); they haven't been specially cherrypicked.

So, the question for each picture is: same or different author? Which ones look like Ralph tweets?

1:





2:




3:




4:




5:




6:


----------



## SiggerNlayer (Apr 15, 2022)

libRT said:


> Similarities: Hairline position (ish), eye shape, smile,
> Differences: Hair density, ears, eyebrow thickness and position, eye distance and size, and nose
> 
> Tards in this thread:


Facially Blind Autism moment #2
Its the same face with more lines in the hair and eyebrows raised higher. You really need to read the entire OP man.



temp o'rary said:


> p


You don't really build up an expected face for the writer, it compares similarities and non-similarities thats all. The faces are an algorithm for visualizing the similarities shared between two sets of multivariate data. Also if youre grabbing random tweets, youre likely to be comparing Ralph saying "FUCK YOU BITCH FUCK YOU" to an actually thought out post by someone which wont give meaningful results


----------



## temp o'rary (Apr 15, 2022)

SiggerNlayer said:


> You don't really build up an expected face for the writer, it compares similarities and non-similarities thats all. The faces are an algorithm for visualizing the similarities shared between two sets of multivariate data. Also if youre grabbing random tweets, youre likely to be comparing Ralph saying "FUCK YOU BITCH FUCK YOU" to an actually thought out post by someone which wont give meaningful results


Just do your best. Words like "proof" have been thrown around, so let's see if they're still informative without already knowing the answers.


----------



## SiggerNlayer (Apr 15, 2022)

temp o'rary said:


> Just do your best. Words like "proof" have been thrown around, so let's see if they're still informative without already knowing the answers.


youre fundamentally misunderstanding what the algorithm does. Please read the entire OP


----------



## hatefilledcunt (Apr 15, 2022)

AncientPhosphur said:


> Nice try but expect Ralph to film May typing out a tweet to own the haters very soon


duress? nah, she good


----------



## veri (Apr 15, 2022)

lol it says my writing is a 7th grade level. ouch. 


Kramer on the phone said:


> this isn't as good as people think; you don't need fancy software to prove Ralph writes the tweets, only basic logic and social skills. Also as other people have mentioned you can use her own tweets pre and post gunting to prove her own writing style changes, for fucks sake we even know her kiwifarms accounts and suspected alts and they write in an unfathomably verbose style that would be inconceivably advanced, at least according to the algorithms presumably coded by some antidisestablishmentarianist wannabe hermaphroditic tranny. but those grade evaluators are extremely easy to game, and aren't exemplary models for examining the intelligence of the writings being put under the microscope. if they were we'd be teaching Russell Brand's books in high schools all over the country right now because of his thesaurus-loved passages like this one  "This attitude of churlish indifference seems like nerdish deference contrasted with the belligerent antipathy of the indigenous farm folk, who regard the hippie-dippie interlopers of the denizens of the shimmering tit temples, as one fey step away from transvestites."
> 
> TL;DR you wasted your time showing off some bullshit algorithm. you can't rate writings when they're confined to 150 characters or less faggot.


running your posts through ghostdetect as we speak


----------



## SiggerNlayer (Apr 15, 2022)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> lol it says my writing is a 7th grade level. ouch.
> 
> running your posts through ghostdetect as we speak


already did, it matched


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Apr 15, 2022)

hatefilledcunt said:


> duress? nah, she good


“Duress?” 

Snorts the piggie

“Why are these anime losers on broke dick farms even talking about May’s duress when she’s not even wearing one? Fucking faggots”


----------



## Much Ado About Nothing (Apr 15, 2022)

Kramer on the phone said:


> according to your grade machine, i actually come off as a very intelligent educated, refined little lady. I have a higher grade than you so suck me.


At first I was hoping this was a troll-post by you. Then I read your other posts, and I fear that you are being serious in making this claim.
Read what you wrote, then read what your claim is. I doubt you will see the irony unless it is pointed out to you....

If you by "little lady" mean 13 year old girl, then sure. That would be your level. Suitable really, if you think about it.

So this begs the question; why are you so upset about this? Why are you so upset about an a random stranger's analysis on some text?


----------



## temp o'rary (Apr 15, 2022)

SiggerNlayer said:


> youre fundamentally misunderstanding what the algorithm does. Please read the entire OP


It extracts statistical features of the source text (average syllables per word, sentence length, composite features like estimated reading age etc.); the resulting vector is visualized using the faces technique which is easier for human comparison (we are notoriously poor at multivariate reasoning above 2 dimensions, there's a whole chapter in Kahneman's book going through the studies that have shown this in experts like doctors and stock traders who would swear blind they could reliably detect patterns in such data). This allows for more reliable detection of similarities and differences between the two underlying vectors, which would be missed if they were presented as raw numbers.



Spoiler



(actually, they don't describe their exact algorithm on the site and they have a big disclaimer that it's merely suggestive and cannot prove matching/distinct authorship, but we'll ignore that for now)



Now, if this relies on someone who (a) isn't blinded to the authorship of the tweets, (b) is motivated to only find results that support their thesis (that the test is useful, that Ralph=May) and (c) subjectively selects which snippets to use based on "similarity", not just on medium (tweet vs. article) but on the stylistic genre of the tweet itself, then I'm not surprised if you get the results you're trying to find. You could probably do the same thing reading tea-leaves.

All I'm trying to establish is whether the comparison is informative as to authorship when the person examining the faces doesn't already know the answer. It's a small sample but if the informative effect is large it'll do for now. If anything, it'll give people an intuitive idea as to how robust this technique across "different" tweets by the same author.

Take a minute and give some answers, see how it goes, then you can type out an explanation for why the results were/weren't what you'd expect.

Anyone else can have a go too. I'll post the uncropped answers (including the tweets) later.


----------



## SiggerNlayer (Apr 15, 2022)

temp o'rary said:


> It extracts statistical features of the source text (average syllables per word, sentence length, composite features like estimated reading age etc.); the resulting vector is visualized using the faces technique which is easier for human comparison (we are notoriously poor at multivariate reasoning above 2 dimensions, there's a whole chapter in Kahneman's book going through the studies that have shown this in experts like doctors and stock traders who would swear blind they could reliably detect patterns in such data). This allows for more reliable detection of similarities and differences between the two underlying vectors, which would be missed if they were presented as raw numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a good summary of how the faces are generated but youre still misunderstanding the process fundamentally. What you're asking is getting really schitzo


----------



## temp o'rary (Apr 15, 2022)

SiggerNlayer said:


> Thats a good summary of how the faces are generated but youre still misunderstanding the process fundamentally. What you're asking is getting really schitzo


I'm just asking for you to comment on the paired faces without knowing the answers. Nothing difficult.

Then if you want you can explain my crucial misunderstanding. But the answers are more important and won't take any time.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Apr 15, 2022)

SiggerNlayer said:


> Thats a good summary of how the faces are generated but youre still misunderstanding the process fundamentally. What you're asking is getting really schitzo


Just ignore the people who don’t bother to read the OP or try to and then get mad that you won’t slowly spoon feed it to them to understand via correcting all their inaccurate statements and assertions.


----------



## AntiSchwuletteAktion (Apr 15, 2022)

I feel like I can confirm nothing by looking at these stupid faces. Can we actually see the numbers this algorithm is spitting out?


----------



## Cpl. Long Dong Silver (Apr 15, 2022)

My brothers in Christ, get a fucking hobby.


----------



## temp o'rary (Apr 15, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Just ignore the people who don’t bother to read the OP or try to and then get mad that you won’t slowly spoon feed it to them to understand via correcting all their inaccurate statements and assertions.


I did read the OP, and then I went to try it out for myself. The results were not as consistent as the OP's, so I was curious as to whether the test would hold up if you remove the result-peeking and cherrypicking that seem to be biasing OP's results. The simplest way of doing that is to blind the authorship at the time of examination, and also to remove the tweet since anyone here can guess the authorship from the content of the tweet. I also collected a bunch of tweets that looked like good comparison material, rather than searching through hundreds of tweets looking for "good matches", since that is guaranteed to bias the results.

I was honestly expecting an answer.

"Oh, but you don't understand." I think I do, and the site doesn't provide a detailed explanation of the exact technique, so I gave a summary of my understanding expecting OP to point out where our understandings differed.

But he didn't, and he won't even try the test and _then_ explain his results, so I'm leaning towards:

(1) OP suspects he'll get unimpressive results
(2) OP doesn't think he'll be able to explain away those results if the tweets turn out to be pretty similar
(3) OP doesn't understand or have full details of the (unpublished, as far as I can tell) process being used by ghostdetect himself, so is unable to point out exactly how what I'm proposing is invalid.

The test will take a minute or so. Really easy. Anyone can join in. Then I'll post the answers, and people who are unhappy with the tweets used can explain why that has affected their performance.

Otherwise, I'll just assume anyone who thinks the analysis is legit but who won't try the test without the answers is ducking like Ralph running from a fight.




AntiSchwuletteAktion said:


> I feel like I can confirm nothing by looking at these stupid faces. Can we actually see the numbers this algorithm is spitting out?


I can't find an explanation of the exact algorithm used (I'm guessing the statistics further down the page are involved), nor any attempt to quantify the differences between the samples, nor any indication the algorithm has been studied to determine its success rate. There are published methods for doing this kind of analysis, but the site doesn't say whether it uses one of those or something proprietary.

But you can try the 6 pairs of faces I posted earlier, that might give you an idea of how well it works


----------



## GreeneCoDeputy (Apr 15, 2022)

temp o'rary said:


> Otherwise, I'll just assume anyone who thinks the analysis is legit but who won't try the test without the answers is ducking like Ralph running from a fight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, this is an important point.

I'm not very familiar with textual analysis algorithms but there is any number of open source/transparent multivariate statistical analysis libraries available that should be able to generate quantitative comparison values directly, like an actual higher dimensional "distance" between arbitrary tweets. 

I understand that the Flury-Riedwyl faces are wholy _based_ on some quantitative values but without being able to reduce to a single distance value (I forget the fancy linear algebra term for this) it's going to leave open a lot of room for interpretation (and disagreement).

My understanding is that ghostdetect would be a "presumptive" test, you observe something that you find suspect already and then run the samples for a confirmation that there is _something_ to your suspicion.

It can't be _conclusive_ but it can rule out vastly dissimilar samples (again, this is my understanding, I could be misinterpreting the intent/usage).

Example of open-source natural language processing library: 


			https://github.com/kpu/kenlm/blob/master/python/example.py


----------



## SiggerNlayer (Apr 15, 2022)

GreeneCoDeputy said:


> I agree, this is an important point.
> 
> I'm not very familiar with textual analysis algorithms but there is any number of open source/transparent multivariate statistical analysis libraries available that should be able to generate quantitative comparison values directly, like an actual higher dimensional "distance" between arbitrary tweets.
> 
> ...


It's just illustrating patterns in the data that gets derived from the text. The issue with this scitzy idea is that it's not exact enough to build an actual universal identifiable face for an author, it might be able to if you had a novel's worth of text to sample but highly unlikely(and even then you'd need a novel's worth of text to compare it to from someone else). I believe this guy is attempting to be clever and has prepared some kind of Sargon-esque gotcha but *gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay* Im not biting.

You're on the right track though and get what this guy clearly doesnt. We are comparing the similarities and lack of similarities between May and Ralph's writing and its conclusive because as demonstrated in the OP the differences are *massive, *Ralph's writing is so distinctly different from May's its plain to see in the comparison faces(which just means there's next to no similarities in the raw data).


----------



## Big Fat Frog (Apr 15, 2022)

This is pretty interesting stuff. Now we need someone to make a Ralph Tweet generator!


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Apr 15, 2022)

I just like the faces lol


----------



## GreeneCoDeputy (Apr 15, 2022)

temp o'rary said:


> I'm curious how well it works when you don't already know the author of the tweets? More of a blinded test. I spent five minutes grabbing tweets that weren't just links or that didn't crash the ghostdetect site (it chokes on certain combinations of punctuation); they haven't been specially cherrypicked.
> 
> So, the question for each picture is: same or different author? Which ones look like Ralph tweets?
> 
> ...



For science, I will give it a go. Worst case scenario, I diagnose myself with autistic facial blindness.

1. 
View attachment 3181955
Same author

2.
View attachment 3181957
Same author (Ralph)

3.
View attachment 3181958
Different authors

4.
View attachment 3181961
Different authors

5. 
View attachment 3181964
Same author (Ralph)

6. 
View attachment 3181965
Same author


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Apr 15, 2022)

Big Fat Frog said:


> This is pretty interesting stuff. Now we need someone to make a Ralph Tweet generator!


It's easy it's just "Haters say [insert random thing]. Actually, that's not true."


----------



## SiggerNlayer (Apr 15, 2022)

GreeneCoDeputy said:


> For science, I will give it a go. Worst case scenario, I diagnose myself with autistic facial blindness.
> 
> 1.
> View attachment 3181955
> ...


Not bad, only 2 results that are fucky(probably due to not being great samples). Now start doing some May tweets for the cause.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Apr 15, 2022)

Spergichu said:


> I doubt Ralph has explicitly told her that he'll fuck up her public image if she ever left him.


She's already a self admitted and previously very vocal pedophile, and everyone knows she fucked the fucking Gunt, not sure how it's possible to fuck up her image even more.


----------



## GL09 (Apr 15, 2022)

I've done my own independent analysis and can confirm both tweets were definitely written by a rage pig.


----------



## ChromaQuack (Apr 15, 2022)

@SiggerNlayer I hope you're happy about the DV situation you are about to cause due to scientifically  autistically proving beyond a shadow of a doubt that the rage pig loves cosplaying as a horse.

Thots and prayers for Pigger on the phone.


----------



## temp o'rary (Apr 15, 2022)

GreeneCoDeputy said:


> I understand that the Flury-Riedwyl faces are wholy _based_ on some quantitative values but without being able to reduce to a single distance value (I forget the fancy linear algebra term for this)


The general term's a "metric" but that's not very fancy, so... a Minkowski distance, and in practice usually the Euclidean distance, which is just Pythagoras' theorem extended to n dimensions.



GreeneCoDeputy said:


> My understanding is that ghostdetect would be a "presumptive" test, you observe something that you find suspect already and then run the samples for a confirmation that there is _something_ to your suspicion.
> 
> It can't be _conclusive_ but it can rule out vastly dissimilar samples (again, this is my understanding, I could be misinterpreting the intent/usage).



The site text doesn't like any talk of "proof" and describes it more as a "first step" to flagging up "sharp divergences" in an author's style that call for an explanation and further investigation:


> Any tool like this cannot completely rule out false positives (mistakenly ascribing distinct authorship) or false negatives (mistakenly ascribing identical authorship). For instance, the same author may write in very different styles depending on genre and context. At the same time, distinct authors may write in a similar style. As such, similarities or differences in style exposed by this tool *cannot prove identical or distinct authorship*.
> 
> Applying GhostDetect® is, however, a *crucial first step* in uncovering ghostwriting. Sharp divergences in style, when detected by this tool and purported to come from the same author, call for, at a minimum, explanation.



Based on the information presented on the page, and the lack of any other explanation, here is my guess as to what's happening: it calculates the Flesch-Kincaid, Gunning fog, sentence length etc. statistics listed further down the page. Those statistics _are_ what's being compared and the faces are just a visualization tool, to point out glaring differences in the paired numbers. Those stats _are_ the quantitative data, nothing's being hidden.

The statistics in question aren't independent, they're all slightly different functions of things like word and sentence length and syllable counts, so the feature space likely has a much lower effective dimensionality than what the lists of numbers might suggest. And a tweet is far too small a sample for these to have much certainty. 

But would it work for its intended purpose? Probably, yes: it's on a site with a few other "educational" JS apps. If you feed in a high school student's new essay along with an older essay and find out that he's suddenly writing essays with a FK grade level 10 grades higher than before - well, that's a good clue that he's copied it from a book or an article, and it's time to look him in the eye and extract a confession.

It's a simple technique but - assuming that's what we have here - a useful one for longer texts in an educational setting. For comparing something the length of a tweet to determine authorship from among adults of similar reading age, and especially given that twitter circles tend to imitate one another in style for likes? Potentially useless.

Legal disclaimer: the above is pure conjecture and I claim no inside knowledge of how GhostDetect® actually works. Don't sue me if it turns out your product really _is_ an advanced sock detector that works on tweets.



SiggerNlayer said:


> It's just illustrating patterns in the data that gets derived from the text. The issue with this scitzy idea is that it's not exact enough to build an actual universal identifiable face for an author, it might be able to if you had a novel's worth of text to sample but highly unlikely(and even then you'd need a novel's worth of text to compare it to from someone else).


You have no idea how the site works because they don't give an explanation. If my guess at how it works is vaguely accurate - in short, it's simply comparing the statistics already listed further down the page - then the text samples we're dealing with are far too short. We're lacking the statistical power to get decent parameter estimates. This is just as invalidating for the comparisons you made in the OP, even if we choose to ignore the blatant problems with your subjective selection of which tweets to present.



SiggerNlayer said:


> I believe this guy is attempting to be clever and has prepared some kind of Sargon-esque gotcha but *gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay* Im not biting.


You already did bite. A bullshitter would duck the test. Someone sincerely mistaken would at least take it and then try to explain away the results. Other than that, there's no gotcha, I honestly expected you to answer. I'll post the answers later.



SiggerNlayer said:


> You're on the right track though and get what this guy clearly doesnt. We are comparing the similarities and lack of similarities between May and Ralph's writing and its conclusive because as demonstrated in the OP the differences are *massive, *Ralph's writing is so distinctly different from May's its plain to see in the comparison faces(which just means there's next to no similarities in the raw data).


A quick tip: I might have dropped this earlier if it wasn't for the sus "oh you don't understand this, I do" followed by no explanation or vague handwaving BS. At first I assumed you probably _did_ know what technique the site was using. It took a few "educate yourself, sweatie"s for the penny to drop: he's full of shit, trying to talk his way out of it, and this was just the first "writing analysis" site he found on google.


----------



## Chiridion (Apr 15, 2022)

I activated my autism to compare the contributions of "Amanda Ralph" to the Ralph Retort with Ghost Detect.

Trial 1: WASTE OF GAS by "Amanda Ralph" vs DREAM TURNS TO NIGHTMARE by Ethan Ralph


Trial 2: No Child Left Ungroomed by "Amanda Ralph" vs DREAM TURNS TO NIGHTMARE by Ethan Ralph

Trial 3, for completeness: Both of "Amanda Ralph's" articles


The third trial is redundant because this algorithm isn't pair-dependent (the face for WASTE OF GAS is the same for trial 1 and trial 3). Some statistical methods _are_ pair-dependent in this way, so it's good to check. 

What do my fellow autists think? I think the faces say Ethan Ralph is a tranny.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Apr 15, 2022)

Why do so many of the faces look like Chinese retards that’s the real question here


----------



## Generic Retard (Apr 15, 2022)

I don't see how comparing two small samples pairwise can form a conclusive statement.
If anything you should concatenate all known texts/tweets from Ethan and all from May and compare those results.


----------



## SiggerNlayer (Apr 16, 2022)

Generic Retard said:


> I don't see how comparing two small samples pairwise can form a conclusive statement.
> If anything you should concatenate all known texts/tweets from Ethan and all from May and compare those results.


Read the OP, there are 3 way comparisons also thats not what concatenate means


----------



## ️ronic (Apr 16, 2022)

Watching tonight's Kino Casino, there's been some talk of Ralph faking superchats.
It makes me curious what we would see if we were to compare some of these "superchats" with his recent tweets.


----------



## SiggerNlayer (Apr 16, 2022)

️ronic said:


> Watching tonight's Kino Casino, there's been some talk of Ralph faking superchats.
> It makes me curious what we would see if we were to compare some of these "superchats" with his recent tweets.


When I have another pocket of free time I was think about exploring those, problem is they're usually too short to be meaningful samples.
Is there a thread where people have been archiving them?


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Apr 16, 2022)

Hi Ralph, you’re a big fat faggot and you’re nothing but a punching bag for everyone else’s amusement. Thanks for stopping by and reading the thread!


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Apr 16, 2022)

Lol Ralph posted this thread saying it proves he doesn’t run Amanda’s account?

nigga how about you look after your baby and give her mother a break? nah too much effort, just lock yourself upstairs and smoke a cigar  or go out to buy some ditch weed. Christ is kang!


----------



## SiggerNlayer (Apr 16, 2022)

Trigger Me Timbers said:


> Lol Ralph posted this thread saying it proves he doesn’t run Amanda’s account?
> 
> nigga how about you look after your baby and give me her mother a break? nah too much effort, just lock yourself upstairs and smoke a cigar  or go out to buy some ditch weed. Christ is kang!


Did he? Where?


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Apr 16, 2022)

SiggerNlayer said:


> Did he? Where?





gaystoner said:


> He's hollerin this morning
> View attachment 3185260View attachment 3185262
> View attachment 3185264


----------



## SiggerNlayer (Apr 16, 2022)

I would like to thank Ralph for the shoutout and for reading my thread


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Apr 16, 2022)

SiggerNlayer said:


> I would like to thank Ralph for the shoutout and for reading my thread


Don't forget to thank him for the plentiful corn harvest so far this year.


----------



## ️ronic (Apr 16, 2022)

Wow, a shoutout from the Gunt himself. Makes me extra curious what analyzing those superchats will provide. 
Might be something, might be nothing. It'll definitely be interesting.


----------



## SiggerNlayer (Apr 16, 2022)

️ronic said:


> Wow, a shoutout from the Gunt himself. Makes me extra curious what analyzing those superchats will provide.
> Might be something, might be nothing. It'll definitely be interesting.


So if you can compile the ones you think are suspicious and PM them to me I will gladly run them with the best samples I've got and post the results.
but there isn't enough money on Earth to pay me to scan through his streams to find super chats to sample.


----------



## ️ronic (Apr 17, 2022)

SiggerNlayer said:


> So if you can compile the ones you think are suspicious and PM them to me I will gladly run them with the best samples I've got and post the results.
> but there isn't enough money on Earth to pay me to scan through his streams to find super chats to sample.


Oh God, I'll actually have to watch the show for once.


----------



## The Big Dream (Apr 17, 2022)

Calling it now: May's upcoming tweets are going to have some weird stylistic choices in an attempt to throw people off his trail.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Apr 17, 2022)

The Big Dream said:


> Calling it now: May's upcoming tweets are going to have some weird stylistic choices in an attempt to throw people off his trail.


She’ll be tweeting like Cam Newton


----------



## Fìddlesticks (Apr 19, 2022)

temp o'rary said:


> I'm curious how well it works when you don't already know the author of the tweets? More of a blinded test. I spent five minutes grabbing tweets that weren't just links or that didn't crash the ghostdetect site (it chokes on certain combinations of punctuation); they haven't been specially cherrypicked.
> 
> So, the question for each picture is: same or different author? Which ones look like Ralph tweets?
> 
> ...


Okay I like a game as much as the next. And I already know I'm shit with faces so. What I say may make no sense as I just realised if I'm saying Ralph is author of 6 then they should be same author? Lol. I've already lost

1 to 2 are same author
3 to 6 are diff

2 and 6 are Ralph

Edit because so much retard


----------



## Christorian X (Apr 23, 2022)

@SiggerNlayer Would Ralph's actual page length essays that just got dropped in Vickers thread be useful?


----------



## SiggerNlayer (Apr 23, 2022)

Christorian X said:


> @SiggerNlayer Would Ralph's actual page length essays that just got dropped in Vickers thread be useful?


If there are parts of that mess that are casual probably. Any part where he's got the attorney over his shoulder trying to get him to stop wrapping rope around his own neck with his writing wouldn't really make great sample material which I can imagine is most of it. If he's curtailing himself enough to seem atleast somewhat professional to a judge and allowing attorney editing you'd have to be pretty meticulous to find good samples. I'd recommend matching samples against samples from his articles.
I can say the first paragraph_(which has a fucking typo what the hell, Ethan) _matches quite well with some of his text messages but only lines up to simple tweets. Probably because he isn't allowed to call the judge an alog nigger cancer patient nigger.


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Apr 23, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> She’ll be tweeting like Cam Newton


LMFAO that jiggaboo's tweets are something else.


----------



## Bryan Dunn (Apr 23, 2022)

@SiggerNlayer everything about this thread is _*kiss* delicious_. Glad we have some solid information and data to parse through his writing styles. Now if we can just get a thread started and autistically analyzing his monthly income and his taxes/IRS information thatd just be wonderful.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Apr 23, 2022)

SiggerNlayer said:


> If there are parts of that mess that are casual probably. Any part where he's got the attorney over his shoulder trying to get him to stop wrapping rope around his own neck with his writing wouldn't really make great sample material which I can imagine is most of it. If he's curtailing himself enough to seem atleast somewhat professional to a judge and allowing attorney editing you'd have to be pretty meticulous to find good samples. I'd recommend matching samples against samples from his articles.
> I can say the first paragraph_(which has a fucking typo what the hell, Ethan) _matches quite well with some of his text messages but only lines up to simple tweets. Probably because he isn't allowed to call the judge an alog nigger cancer patient nigger.


Holy shit, no lawyer ever laid eyes on that filing unless he was a 90 year old Alzheimer’s patient without his reading glasses. It’s 100% Gunt idiocy.


----------



## veri (Apr 23, 2022)

presented without comment





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Christorian X (Apr 30, 2022)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> presented without comment
> View attachment 3209846
> View attachment 3209847


Whenever he cuts her and Rozechu the stories are going to be amazing regarding everything he made her do for his public image.


----------



## Mukbang Influencer (May 4, 2022)

I gave it two texts I wrote years apart. Almost identical faces. Pretty good.


----------



## Fìddlesticks (Jun 13, 2022)

Adding this here for review / consideration  

Panstu's PR on not being a pedo 



Cad an Hell said:


> https://twitter.com/sadNtrad/status/1536129387782983680
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Musing whether Ralph also controlled Nora's twitter, social media and kiwifarms account... 

Nora wrote for Ralph's website also so there is some possibly passage matching but Nora probably wrote to mimic Ralph. 



Chris Mclean said:


> So i had a bit of thunk, since we know that Ralph controlls May's twatter what are the chances that he also used Noras twitter and made her a kiwi-account? Farfeteched? Maybe until if found this in the old Ralphamale thread where one of the users calls out "Norah" for lying.
> View attachment 3365425View attachment 3365409
> So according to Norah the jails in Virgina let em do international phonecalls everyday...
> But fellow kiwis we do know of someone who pretends all is well on the homefront unil their partner fucks off...
> ...





High Tea said:


> It's difficult to judge if that's true because it would mean the jail allowed Ralph access to the Internet and Kiwi Farms. Nora wrote for The Ralph Retort and if memory serves Milo as well when she and Ralph were together. She wrote for Ralph's blog and kept it alive while he was in jail. The writing styles could feel similar because of her writing  on The Ralph Retort.





Blue Miaplacidus said:


> View attachment 3365934
> View attachment 3365935


----------



## Keranu (Jun 13, 2022)

Fìddlesticks said:


> Adding this here for review / consideration
> 
> Panstu's PR on not being a pedo View attachment 3382719
> 
> ...


That sounds 100% like Ralph's writing.


----------



## Punished Brent (Jun 13, 2022)

Fìddlesticks said:


> Adding this here for review / consideration
> 
> View attachment 3382719


I knew when I read the Alice leaks that the texts from "may" were really just ralph trying to manipulate his greasy gunt into a 3-way.
Just read that aloud in jershs ralph impression, Its uncanny and almost certainly from ethan.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jun 13, 2022)

Fìddlesticks said:


> Adding this here for review / consideration
> 
> Panstu's PR on not being a pedo View attachment 3382719
> 
> ...


Sounds like it was written by a colossal dipshit so doesn’t really narrow it down.


----------



## GreeneCoDeputy (Jul 6, 2022)

Comparison:

"The Smoke" (https://theralphretort.com/the-smoke-0203022/ | https://archive.ph/WKKIp)  vs. "Nate Perez: A Portrait of an Alog" (https://theralphretort.com/a-portrait-of-an-alog/ | https://archive.ph/N6DBf )




Spoiler: Raw statistics



Statistic	Reference	Query
Flesch–Kincaid Grade Level
Grade 5	Grade 7
Flesch–Kincaid Reading Ease
1 is very difficult to read, 100 is very easy

84	71
Gunning Fog Index
Comparable to Grade Levels

8	11
Coleman-Liau Index
Comparable to Grade Levels

5	8
SMOG Grade
Comparable to Grade Levels

6	8
Automated Readability Index
1 is preschool, 2 is grade 1, etc.

4	6
Average Sentence Length
13.87	14.82
Average Syllables Per Word
1.29	1.43



"Fear" (https://theralphretort.com/fear-0201022/ | https://archive.ph/EJ4mn) vs. "Nate Perez: A Portrait of an Alog" (https://theralphretort.com/a-portrait-of-an-alog/ | https://archive.ph/N6DBf )




Spoiler: Raw statistics



Statistic	Reference	Query
Flesch–Kincaid Grade Level
Grade 5	Grade 7
Flesch–Kincaid Reading Ease
1 is very difficult to read, 100 is very easy

83	71
Gunning Fog Index
Comparable to Grade Levels

8	11
Coleman-Liau Index
Comparable to Grade Levels

6	8
SMOG Grade
Comparable to Grade Levels

6	8
Automated Readability Index
1 is preschool, 2 is grade 1, etc.

4	6
Average Sentence Length
11.80	14.82
Average Syllables Per Word
1.32	1.43
The readability indexes take into account the length of words and sentences to estimate the reading difficulty of text.



AND for the smoking gun...
Here is "The Great Recharge" (https://theralphretort.com/the-great-recharge-10024021/ | https://archive.ph/YLuCD) vs. "Nate Perez: A Portrait of an Alog"
(I had to do them separately because the site breaks when I do the comparison)

UH OH RALPH

The Great Recharge


Portrait of an Alog




Spoiler: Raw statistics



The Great Recharge

Statistic	Reference	Query
Flesch–Kincaid Grade Level
Grade 5
Flesch–Kincaid Reading Ease
1 is very difficult to read, 100 is very easy

83
Gunning Fog Index
Comparable to Grade Levels

8
Coleman-Liau Index
Comparable to Grade Levels

6
SMOG Grade
Comparable to Grade Levels

6
Automated Readability Index
1 is preschool, 2 is grade 1, etc.

4
Average Sentence Length
13.50
Average Syllables Per Word
1.30
The readability indexes take into account the length of words and sentences to estimate the reading difficulty of text.


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 6, 2022)

shouldn't you compare it more to the Adrienne Blair one?


----------



## GreeneCoDeputy (Jul 6, 2022)

Kinochet said:


> shouldn't you compare it more to the Adrienne Blair one?


Here ya go, knock yourself out. 



			https://ghostdetect.com/


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 6, 2022)

I didn't sign up for this!


----------



## SiggerNlayer (Jul 6, 2022)

GreeneCoDeputy said:


> Comparison:


I've been unplugged from Ralph mostly since this month has been pretty boring and low energy I didnt even realise  he was posting articles to his site written by """"""May"""""". Interesting having her listed as Amanda Ralph when they will never be married


----------



## Puck (Jul 9, 2022)

Instead of Ralph writing articles in pantsus name, I prefer the theory that may just adopted the personality of her latest man like she did with digibro


----------

